# Il capodanno indimenticabile



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

Di capodanni ne abbiamo vissuto tanti quanti i nostri anni  ( ma va !!!) 

ce ne è  uno che ricordate particolarmente ? 

Su raccontate


----------



## Nocciola (29 Dicembre 2016)

Uno dei primi a casa del mio fidanzato con amici
Ricordo di essere andata a comprare il mio primo abito elegante. Se ci penso ora era davvero orrendo:rotfl:ma io ne andavo molto orgogliosa
Abbiamo cenato con tante candele, fatto il brindisi e passato il resto della serata a letto a coccolarci e chiaccherare
Un bel ricordo davvero


----------



## ipazia (29 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Di capodanni ne abbiamo vissuto tanti quanti i nostri anni  ( ma va !!!)
> 
> ce ne è  uno che ricordate particolarmente ?
> 
> Su raccontate



...2014...

dopo dieci anni in cui ero gradualmente finita nella paura di tutto, per arrivare negli ultimi due/tre anni in cui avevo paura a percorrere non più di 20 km in macchina, in cui avevo paura ad uscire di casa per cose che non riguardassero il lavoro o una qualche forma di dovere verso qualcuno, in cui tornavo indietro almeno 3/4 volte per controllare di aver chiuso la porta di casa e dovevo mettere in conto almeno mezz'ora prima di riuscire ad allontanarmi da casa definitivamente, in cui tornavo a casa col cuore in gola aspettandomi una qualche tragedia in mia assenza, dalla casa bruciata, ai gatti morti e altre cosucce piuttosto macabre....e quando uscivo, stavo tutto il tempo con lo stomaco chiuso, gestendo l'ansia della tragedia...aspettando il rientro a casa e cercando di smantellare le paranoie, percorrendo e ripercorrendo ogni mio passo prima di uscire di casa, cercando possibili dimenticanze ed errori, trovandoli e ripercorrendo ancora per minimizzarli e ridargli dimensione naturale nella mia testa...

Quell'ultimo dell'anno ho preso la macchina e in compagnia delle mie paranoie mi sono fatta tipo 200 km da sola per raggiungere due amici...
un'amico da lontano, molto lontano, mi ha fatto compagnia...buttando a ridere la mia paura che scoppiasse una gomma, il motore, il radiatore, il vetro, che si staccasse il volante....la fantasia non ha limiti in termini di tragedie 
...e abbiamo chiacchierato di crateri nell'autostrada e ufo e raggi traenti che mi avrebbero portata via...

Ovviamente avevo impiegato la solita mezz'ora per riuscire a partire. Fra tentativi di partenza e ritorni a casa dopo aver percorso 100, 200 mt...per controllare di aver chiuso le porte, le finestre, spento sigarette, staccato gas, etc etc...per controllare che i miei gatti fossero in casa al sicuro, e ogni volta non ero mai sicura di aver controllato abbastanza...:unhappy:

G. era appena apparso nella mia vita, una presenza impalpabile, ma che era lì...da qualche parte...mi aveva fatto una silenziosa compagnia mentre facevo il giro di ricognizione, forse il quarto per casa, facendomi ad un certo punto presente il tempo e il fatto che sarebbe stato bene guidare prima che scendesse la temperatura...

E un altro amico mi ricordava la calma...e mi ripeteva che era lì...che non avrebbe parlato ma che era con me...

E mi ricordo che sentivo tutte queste presenze intorno...dopo un sacco di tempo in cui per me le persone erano solo da tenere a distanza, in cui mi sentivo come chiusa in una bolla che mi impediva di sentire presenze e vicinanze...

E credo di aver pianto per buona parte del viaggio...ridacchiando del fatto che era veramente ridicolo piangere mentre stavo andando a divertirmi...

Ed è stato un ultimo di rassegnazione alla Vita e alla presenza della Morte che sentivo costantemente aleggiare intorno a me. 

E al netto della festa, semplice e intima, credo che mi ricorderò di quell'ultimo perchè è stato il primo in cui mi sono sentita libera, e contemporaneamente incatenata a tutto. 
In cui i miei immaginari sulla Morte erano tutti lì. Vicini e presenti. E lentamente sono diventati un abbraccio caldo in cui rifugiarmi e in un qualche modo rasserenarmi. 

Una sorta di linea di demarcazione fra quello che era stato e quello che sarebbe venuto...e non avevo la minima idea di quel che sarebbe venuto. 
Ed è stata una prima volta...mi ero avventurata nella vita prima, prima del mio ex e con il mio ex, ma sempre velocemente, senza guardarmi intorno e senza ascoltare, incoscientemente, penetrando il tempo senza soffermarmi sulle soglie...che anche adesso mi spaventano molto....

Ecco...è memorabile quel capodanno. Una sorta di liberazione di me da me. 
E uno stare con me. 

Con un mondo interiore che avevo schiacciato per anni. Lasciandolo uscire in mia presenza. Senza trucchi. 
Senza distogliere lo sguardo. Senza usare rabbia e rivalsa per tenere la distanza da quei frammenti che mi giravano dentro e che giudicavo, profondamente cattivi, sbagliati, crudeli...

E mi fa tenerezza adesso quell'essere tremante e spaventato che guidava ascoltando ogni scricchiolio della macchina, pensando e ripensando se a casa sarebbe andato tutto bene in mia assenza. 
Che sentiva di tradire andandosene da casa...

Non ripercorrerei più quelle strade interiori...adesso. 
Ma sono grata a me stessa di averle percorse...alle persone che da lontano mi hanno osservata e in silenzio mi han fatto sentire presenza. Nel modo in cui avevo bisogno di sentirla io. Senza toccarmi. Senza avvicinarsi troppo. Lasciandomi lì. A sentire che c'è una differenza profonda fra la solitudine e l'isolamento...


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...2014...
> 
> dopo dieci anni in cui ero gradualmente finita nella paura di tutto, per arrivare negli ultimi due/tre anni in cui avevo paura a percorrere non più di 20 km in macchina, in cui avevo paura ad uscire di casa per cose che non riguardassero il lavoro o una qualche forma di dovere verso qualcuno, in cui tornavo indietro almeno 3/4 volte per controllare di aver chiuso la porta di casa e dovevo mettere in conto almeno mezz'ora prima di riuscire ad allontanarmi da casa definitivamente, in cui tornavo a casa col cuore in gola aspettandomi una qualche tragedia in mia assenza, dalla casa bruciata, ai gatti morti e altre cosucce piuttosto macabre....e quando uscivo, stavo tutto il tempo con lo stomaco chiuso, gestendo l'ansia della tragedia...aspettando il rientro a casa e cercando di smantellare le paranoie, percorrendo e ripercorrendo ogni mio passo prima di uscire di casa, cercando possibili dimenticanze ed errori, trovandoli e ripercorrendo ancora per minimizzarli e ridargli dimensione naturale nella mia testa...
> 
> ...


A occhio e croce in quel capodanno ci siamo conosciute almeno a voce  o sbaglio ?


----------



## ipazia (29 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A occhio e croce in quel capodanno ci siamo conosciute almeno a voce  o sbaglio ?


sì...!!

C'era anche la tua voce...

Che periodo....

Edit: non mi ricordo se prima o dopo quell'ultimo...c'era stato anche l'incontro di "streghe" a milano...con Nausicaa, farfie, lola... :inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> sì...!!
> 
> C'era anche la tua voce...
> 
> Che periodo....


Ecco ricordavo bene. Ero malata e influenzata ah ah ah ah e tu hai passato il capodanno con due persone a me care


----------



## ipazia (29 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco ricordavo bene. Ero malata e influenzata ah ah ah ah e tu hai passato il capodanno con due persone a me care


E io ero appena atterrata dopo quel viaggio delirante :rotfl::rotfl:

sì...sono molto care anche a me...

e che freddo...porca puttana!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> E io ero appena atterrata dopo quel viaggio delirante :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> sì...sono molto care anche a me...
> 
> e che freddo...porca puttana!!!


Ti ha tenuto al freddo come Maria nella capanna ? :rotfl:

Io ero rinchiusa in casa causa influenza, mi sono vista i fuochi D artificio dalla finestra chiusa


----------



## ipazia (29 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti ha tenuto al freddo come Maria nella capanna ? :rotfl:
> 
> Io ero rinchiusa in casa causa influenza, mi sono vista i fuochi D artificio dalla finestra chiusa


Maria nella capanna secondo me stava più al caldo!! :rotfl::rotfl:...maledetti, neanche se ne accorgevano!!....

mi ricordo...quando ci eravamo sentiti avevi la voce mezza roca e la linea ballerina...


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Maria nella capanna secondo me stava più al caldo!! :rotfl::rotfl:...maledetti, neanche se ne accorgevano!!....
> 
> mi ricordo...quando ci eravamo sentiti avevi la voce mezza roca e la linea ballerina...


Siiiii veroooo, ho sempre avuto problemi di linea  Madonna davvero che ricordi


----------



## ipazia (29 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Siiiii veroooo, ho sempre avuto problemi di linea  Madonna davvero che ricordi


Già...come un'altra vita


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Già...come un'altra vita


Si...per me di sicuro


----------



## Skorpio (29 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Di capodanni ne abbiamo vissuto tanti quanti i nostri anni  ( ma va !!!)
> 
> ce ne è  uno che ricordate particolarmente ?
> 
> Su raccontate



1984 – ero in Marocco in un viaggio organizzato, verso sera prima del cenone telefonata dall’Italia che ero arrivato primo al concorso che avevo dato, prima del cenone giù alle sale sguardi maliziosi nell’Hotel di una tedeschina (che però era col suo ragazzo(??)) e che poi a mezzanotte mi viene a cercare allo scoccar di mezzanotte e mi bacia su una guancia, poi sull’altra .. e poi.. ci baciamo in bocca! (prima volta.. tutto in una notte!!)


Niente sesso, eh.. Calma!! ero ancora giovane.. 

però fu una notte a passeggiare e sbaciucchiarci in riva al mare che non ebbe ai miei occhi nulla da invidiare a una notte di sesso sfrenato..
Almeno credo…   


Anche perché la sera dopo si era fortunatamente riappacificata col suo ragazzo (ma vaffanculo)

Siamo perfino amici di Facebook.. è sposata, separata con 2 figlie e attualmente ha l’aspetto di una balena..


----------



## ipazia (29 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si...per me di sicuro


Anche per me...senza ombra di dubbio 

E mi fa dolcezza...credo sia un gran Dono Ri-Nascere a sè...


----------



## brenin (29 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...2014...
> 
> dopo dieci anni in cui ero gradualmente finita nella paura di tutto, per arrivare negli ultimi due/tre anni in cui avevo paura a percorrere non più di 20 km in macchina, in cui avevo paura ad uscire di casa per cose che non riguardassero il lavoro o una qualche forma di dovere verso qualcuno, in cui tornavo indietro almeno 3/4 volte per controllare di aver chiuso la porta di casa e dovevo mettere in conto almeno mezz'ora prima di riuscire ad allontanarmi da casa definitivamente, in cui tornavo a casa col cuore in gola aspettandomi una qualche tragedia in mia assenza, dalla casa bruciata, ai gatti morti e altre cosucce piuttosto macabre....e quando uscivo, stavo tutto il tempo con lo stomaco chiuso, gestendo l'ansia della tragedia...aspettando il rientro a casa e cercando di smantellare le paranoie, percorrendo e ripercorrendo ogni mio passo prima di uscire di casa, cercando possibili dimenticanze ed errori, trovandoli e ripercorrendo ancora per minimizzarli e ridargli dimensione naturale nella mia testa...
> 
> ...


Verissimo, c'è proprio un abisso tra solitudine ed isolamento.... tanto può essere positiva la solitudine tanto può essere sintomo di forte negatività l'isolamento, sino a condurre - in casi estremi - ad un senso di malessere angosciante,quasi come fosse una sorta di rifiuto totale a tutto quello che ci circonda o, in altri casi, come un'autoassoluzione ed autogiustificazione su tutto quello che si è fatto sino adesso, oppure un forte senso di incomprensione da parte degli " altri ".


----------



## ipazia (29 Dicembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Verissimo, c'è proprio un abisso tra solitudine ed isolamento.... tanto può essere positiva la solitudine tanto può essere *sintomo di forte negatività l'isolamento, sino a condurre* - in casi estremi - *ad un senso di malessere angosciante,quasi come fosse una sorta di rifiuto totale a tutto quello che ci circonda* o, in altri casi, come un'autoassoluzione ed autogiustificazione su tutto quello che si è fatto sino adesso, oppure un forte senso di incomprensione da parte degli " altri ".


Eh già...come entrare in una cripta prima del tempo...e non per esplorare...la Terra di Mezzo...dove la Vita non è Vita e la Morte non è Morte...

E' angosciante...molto. 

...ed è una angoscia che si riflette anche sul corpo...fa freddo, in quelle sensazioni...anche se è un freddo che abbraccia...e per paradosso il caldo fa soffrire e fa sentire ancora più freddo...ad agosto mettevo la felpa in quel periodo...è stranissimo come sia il corpo a dare i segni più forti...il mio urlava...anche se non sentivo. 

Per accorgermi di come stavo, sono dovute iniziare le paranoie...e per fortuna...a volte mi chiedo se, senza le paranoie, mi sarei accorta o avrei continuato a stare in quello stato di non Vita...di cui però avevo assolutamente bisogno...che prima avevo bruciato tutto, freneticamente e a velocità siderali...


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> 1984 – ero in Marocco in un viaggio organizzato, verso sera prima del cenone telefonata dall’Italia che ero arrivato primo al concorso che avevo dato, prima del cenone giù alle sale sguardi maliziosi nell’Hotel di una tedeschina (che però era col suo ragazzo(??)) e che poi a mezzanotte mi viene a cercare allo scoccar di mezzanotte e mi bacia su una guancia, poi sull’altra .. e poi.. ci baciamo in bocca! (prima volta.. tutto in una notte!!)
> 
> 
> Niente sesso, eh.. Calma!! ero ancora giovane..
> ...


Cattivo  solo perché si è riappacificato con il suo boy-friend


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Anche per me...senza ombra di dubbio
> 
> E mi fa dolcezza...credo sia un gran Dono Ri-Nascere a sè...


bellissima immagine te la rubo


----------



## ipazia (29 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> bellissima immagine te la rubo


E' dedicata anche a te...

...anche tu sei Rinata passando attraverso il Tuo rogo...e forse non c'è altra via...boh...


----------



## brenin (29 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eh già...come entrare in una cripta prima del tempo...e non per esplorare...la Terra di Mezzo...dove la Vita non è Vita e la Morte non è Morte...
> 
> E' angosciante...molto.
> 
> ...


Vero, il corpo cerca di ribellarsi alla mente "parlandoci" come solo lui può fare, come se volesse autoproteggerc(s)i , e poi ci si trova - presto o tardi - davanti ad un bivio.... o si ritorna alla vita o si corre il pericolo di annullarsi completamente percorrendo una strada -  il più delle volte -  di "non ritorno" .  Il discorso andrebbe completamente OT, se si dovesse parlare dei motivi per cui una persona davanti la bivio scelga la strada dell'autodistruzione anzichè la vita ( con tutto quello che ci riserva ovviamente ).


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' dedicata anche a te...
> 
> ...anche tu sei Rinata passando attraverso il Tuo rogo...e forse non c'è altra via...boh...


Credo che ognuno incontri il suo rogo da attraversare, grazie del pensiero :inlove:


----------



## ipazia (29 Dicembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Vero, *il corpo cerca di ribellarsi alla mente "parlandoci"* come solo lui può fare, come se volesse autoproteggerc(s)i , e poi ci si trova - presto o tardi - davanti ad un bivio.... o si ritorna alla vita o si corre il pericolo di annullarsi completamente percorrendo una strada -  il più delle volte -  di "non ritorno" .  Il discorso andrebbe completamente OT, se si dovesse parlare dei motivi per cui una persona davanti la bivio scelga la strada dell'autodistruzione anzichè la vita ( con tutto quello che ci riserva ovviamente ).


Già...va a scavare in posti ancestrali...posti che hanno poco a che vedere con la società e molto a che vedere con l'animalità...come se lì in mezzo ci fosse una sorta di scintilla...essenziale...per il bivio...

Senza quella scintilla...non so, nella mia esperienza il bivio neanche lo vedevo...la mente fa strani giochi di prestigio, illusioni...

Il corpo diventa una sorta di guida...come una mappa...che conosce già...anche se la mente non vuole, rifiuta...
Si oppone con tutte le sue forze...c'erano certe paranoie che erano davvero...distorsive. E assolutamente reali. 
E solo attraversandole riuscivo a ridare dimensione naturale....senza il corpo, credo che mi sarei inchiodata. 

Quanto al grassetto....sarebbe proprio un discorso interessante...e fra l'altro, credo io, molto poco OT rispetto al luogo virtuale in cui siamo...che pur sempre di tradimento si tratta...qui si parla dei sintomi del del tradimento...il tradimento fuori...ma le radici del fuori stanno dentro...e serve risalire la corrente...

Anche se, come mi dice un amico caro, è una strada difficile...andare nel passato, sciogliere i nodi stando là e poi tornare qui...

Sono soglie...e se la mente crea illusioni...mi sto formando l'idea che la Vita sia Magia. 
Nel senso profondo della parola.


----------



## brenin (29 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Già...va a scavare in posti ancestrali...posti che hanno poco a che vedere con la società e molto a che vedere con l'animalità...come se lì in mezzo ci fosse una sorta di scintilla...essenziale...per il bivio...
> 
> Senza quella scintilla...non so, nella mia esperienza *il bivio neanche lo vedevo*...la mente fa strani giochi di prestigio, illusioni...
> 
> ...


Si, il corpo si oppone strenuamente, è come se fosse - in quegli attimi - paradossalmente la nostra "vera" coscienza...
al contrario del tradimento ( che coinvolge almeno un'altra persona ) qui è proprio una lotta intestina,tra follia e lucidità,ratio ed istinto, un continuo variare di stati d'animo che non consentono di "uscire" - almeno per un attimo - dallo stato in cui ci si trova. 
andare nel passato,sciogliere i nodi e poi "ritornare" .... si è molto difficile,però penso che sia qualcosa che non possa essere "programmato" ma bensì debba venire spontaneamente, purchè ci si "prepari" giorno per giorno ad affrontare lo scioglimento dei nodi.... fino a che,un giorno,tutto accadrà semplicemente,quasi inavvertitamente se pensiamo alle remore passate che ci impedivano di affrontare/sviscerare/risolvere i problemi che ci apparivano - addirittura - quasi insormontabili.
Si, la vita è proprio magia, per quanto si possa pensare noi possiamo viverla "intenzionalmente" al massimo al 50% , 
mentre il resto è unicamente - a mio avviso - imputabile in parte al destino ed in parte a chi ci circonda. Ma ciò non dimeno resta sempre e comunque un affascinante libro aperto del quale possiamo comunque - almeno - tracciare le linee guida del racconto.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

Il capodanno in cui ho conosciuto mio marito.
Timido, tenero, ironico, intelligente, riservato e cantava benissimo.
Che errore di valutazione!


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il capodanno in cui ho conosciuto mio marito.
> Timido, tenero, ironico, intelligente, riservato e cantava benissimo.
> Che errore di valutazione!


Magari a quel tempo era così  
si cambia, anche radicalmente


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Magari a quel tempo era così
> si cambia, anche radicalmente


Era anche vestito malissimo.
Anche adesso si veste malissimo.


----------



## Andrea Lila (29 Dicembre 2016)

Ripensavo proprio in questi giorni ad un capodanno di un paio di decenni fa: figlio piccolo lasciato ai nonni, io e il marito con amici in discoteca. Prima della mezzanotte alcune ragazzine adolescenti che conoscevo si ubriacano da far schifo e io trascorro tantissimo tempo nei bagni del locale per aiutarle, manco me l'avesse prescritto il medico. Un'imbecille conclamata che lascia il figlio a casa per occuparsi di quattro sgallettate. Mi tirerei martellate sulla testa per quanto sono idiota a volte.


Poi ne racconto una bella però.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

Il mio capodanno da ricordare è un capodanno piuttosto turbolento  non mi ricordo nemmeno che anno cos'è di preciso ( e questo la dice lunga ) ma ero ancora una giovane fanGIulla :rotfl [MENTION=2730]Buscopann[/MENTION] non ero vegliarda  quando torni e leggi aricordate ) 


dunque classico sì o capodanno con il gruppone di amici, tra cui il mio fidanzato all'epoca
ci ritroviamo tutti a casa di un'amica che aveva un bel giardino ampio.
Cenone, chiacchiere e risate, scherzi, frizzi e lazzi, insomma festa godereccia come si conviene 

arriva il momento dello scoccare della mezzanotte ( yeaaaaahhhhhh) e tutti si apprestano ad uscire perché i ragazzi avevano acquistato diversi fuochi d'artificio, un'a cassettina di legno piena... Tutti in giardino quindi per la mezzanotte, chi si occupa di portare bicchieri e prosecco, chi si occupa dei fuochi di artificio, chi come me sta a debita distanza ( mai amato troppo i fuochi ) .....

ero ferma vicino al finestrone che dava sul salone di casa della mia amica, pronta alla fuga, dentro, se la cosa avesse preso un andazzo che non mi piaceva .... Arriva la mezzanotte .... Auguri, auguri, fuochi : BIM BUM BAM 
un petardo torna indietro e va a finire nella cassetta dove erano stati lasciati tutti  i fuochi di artificio ancora inesplosi ed io ero lì a meno di mezzo metro ( ovviamente non mi ero accorta nel buio del giardino ) 

l'inferno  ho cominciato a sentire fischi e botti da ogni parte, circondata :rotfl:saltavo come un grillo per schivare e poi comincio a sentire le urla :" sta prendendo fuoco " ed io " ma chi !!!" Risposta " tuuuuu!!!!" 

In effetti il mio maglioncino nuovo nuovo in cashmere era una specie di tizzone e pure i capelli lanciavano fiamme ... A quel punto non ho capito più nulla se non che uno dei ragazzi mi ha preso letteralmente in braccio mentre un altro mi gettava una coperta sopra e poi di corsa al piano superiore, nel bagno ficcata a forza sotto la doccia .... Splashhhh 

mi sono giocata  i capelli che ho poi tagliato come fossi un soldato in guerra, e il maglioncino bianco tanto ma tanto carino  

da allora i fuochi di artificio li guardo da lontano


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ripensavo proprio in questi giorni ad un capodanno di un paio di decenni fa: figlio piccolo lasciato ai nonni, io e il marito con amici in discoteca. Prima della mezzanotte alcune ragazzine adolescenti che conoscevo si ubriacano da far schifo e io trascorro tantissimo tempo nei bagni del locale per aiutarle, manco me l'avesse prescritto il medico. Un'imbecille conclamata che lascia il figlio a casa per occuparsi di quattro sgallettate. Mi tirerei martellate sulla testa per quanto sono idiota a volte.
> 
> 
> Poi ne racconto una bella però.


io ci  vedo una  predisposizione ad aiutare e a comprendere


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era anche vestito malissimo.
> Anche adesso si veste malissimo.


Vorresti dirmi che non è cambiato radicalmente ?


----------



## Andrea Lila (29 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il mio capodanno da ricordare è un capodanno piuttosto turbolento  non mi ricordo nemmeno che anno cos'è di preciso ( e questo la dice lunga ) ma ero ancora una giovane fanGIulla :rotfl @_Buscopann_ non ero vegliarda  quando torni e leggi aricordate )
> 
> 
> dunque classico sì o capodanno con il gruppone di amici, tra cui il mio fidanzato all'epoca
> ...



Dev'essere stato bruttissimo, pora stella. Però il racconto è esilarante 



Fiammetta ha detto:


> io ci  vedo una  predisposizione ad aiutare e a comprendere



Io ci vedo una predisposizione alla coglionaggine e a prenderla in quel posto


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Dev'essere stato bruttissimo, pora stella. Però il racconto è esilarante
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Con il senno del poi, si ci penso e mi viene da ridere, anche perché nel mezzo dei botti non mi rendevo pienamente conto... Infatti non capivo chi fosse la stupidotta che andava a fuoco :rotfl:


ma no, ribadisco sei solo affidabile


----------



## patroclo (29 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Uno dei primi a casa del mio fidanzato con amici
> Ricordo di essere andata a comprare il mio primo abito elegante. Se ci penso ora era davvero orrendo:rotfl:ma io ne andavo molto orgogliosa
> Abbiamo cenato con tante candele, fatto il brindisi e passato il resto della serata a letto a coccolarci e chiaccherare
> Un bel ricordo davvero


....bello. tu, fidanzato e amici stretti stretti nel lettone a coccolarvi....ci credo che è indimenticabile


----------



## Nocciola (29 Dicembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ....bello. tu, fidanzato e amici stretti stretti nel lettone a coccolarvi....ci credo che è indimenticabile


.
Gli amici erano in altre stanze
ero piccola e non facevo ancora sesso


----------



## patroclo (29 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Gli amici erano in altre stanze
> ero piccola e non facevo ancora sesso


......dobbiamo crederci ?


...sto pensando ai miei capodanni indimenticabili....ammetto che non me ne viene in mente neanche uno .....probabilmente li ricoprivo di troppe aspettative.....belli, piacevoli ma indimenticabili no

ricordo un paio di episodi del secolo scorso di quando ho limonato con la ragazza del mio migliore amico ( in precedenza era stata la mia), un'altro quando in mezzo alla pista da ballo ho reincontrato una ragazza di cui ero stato follemente innamorato e ho vissuto una scena surreale con il mondo che per un attimo si era congelato, e della volta che abbiamo distrutto la macchina della sorella di un mio amico....segata in due da un palo ( tutti e quattro incolumi)


----------



## kikko64 (29 Dicembre 2016)

2013 Tembain (Sahara Tunisino) ... 
3 del mattino del primo di gennaio ...
8 gradi sotto lo zero ...
notte stellata come solo nel deserto si possono vedere ... 
sono seduto su una duna a qualche centinaio di metri dall'accampamento dove tutti già dormono da un pezzo ...
ammiro il cielo ...
e sono solo ...


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ......dobbiamo crederci ?
> 
> 
> ...sto pensando ai miei capodanni indimenticabili....ammetto che non me ne viene in mente neanche uno .....probabilmente li ricoprivo di troppe aspettative.....belli, piacevoli ma indimenticabili no
> ...


Scapestrato


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> 2013 Tembain (Sahara Tunisino) ...
> 3 del mattino del primo di gennaio ...
> 8 gradi sotto lo zero ...
> notte stellata come solo nel deserto si possono vedere ...
> ...


Fuso con il fascino del deserto e l'universo :inlove:


----------



## spleen (29 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Di capodanni ne abbiamo vissuto tanti quanti i nostri anni  ( ma va !!!)
> 
> ce ne è  uno che ricordate particolarmente ?
> 
> Su raccontate


Una era fa. Una festa di fine anno tra amici, organizzata, pianificata, con inviti, luci, musica, locaton. Io che invitavo quella certa lei, dopo settimane che le facevo il filo. Passare a prenderla sotto casa, andare insieme alla festa, chiaccherare, ballare, guardarci con desiderio tutta la serata e finire abbracciati a baciarci profondamente e lungamente.

Poi via, in auto in giro fino all'alba, insieme, a consumarsi di baci e carezze, per poi riportarla sotto casa e finire a correre a vedere il sole sorgere sul mare.
 Una sensazione di immensa gioia, di un sogno accarezzato e coronato e la percezione che il mondo in fondo non è poi così inutile stupido e cattivo, perchè la felicità puo esistere, anche solo magari per pochi attimi.


----------



## Piperita (29 Dicembre 2016)

Quando leggo le vostre esperienze penso di non aver mai vissuto.
Io non ricordo nulla di particolare, solo feste in famiglia da tutta la vita


----------



## ologramma (29 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il capodanno in cui ho conosciuto mio marito.
> Timido, tenero, ironico, intelligente, riservato e cantava benissimo.
> Che errore di valutazione!


.
Eh dai almeno un po ti sei divertita e pensa quello che ti ha lasciato di bello ,  stupido lui averti tradito , pensa da che pulpito viene la predica


----------



## spleen (29 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il mio capodanno da ricordare è un capodanno piuttosto turbolento  non mi ricordo nemmeno che anno cos'è di preciso ( e questo la dice lunga ) ma ero ancora una giovane fanGIulla :rotfl @_Buscopann_ non ero vegliarda  quando torni e leggi aricordate )
> 
> 
> dunque classico sì o capodanno con il gruppone di amici, tra cui il mio fidanzato all'epoca
> ...


Che, voglio dire, per una che si fa chiamare Fiammetta.......:rotfl:


----------



## spleen (29 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il capodanno in cui ho conosciuto mio marito.
> *Timido, tenero, ironico, intelligente, riservato e cantava benissimo.*
> Che errore di valutazione!


Aggiungi donnaiolo ed hai il quadro completo, solo che non lo potevi sapere, non è colpa tua di certo, gli errori di valutazione li facciamo tutti.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Che, voglio dire, per una che si fa chiamare Fiammetta.......:rotfl:


Sempre avuto un rapporto strano con il fuoco: D


----------



## ipazia (29 Dicembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Si, *il corpo si oppone strenuamente, è come se fosse - in quegli attimi - paradossalmente la nostra "vera" coscienza...*
> al contrario del tradimento ( che coinvolge almeno un'altra persona ) qui è proprio una lotta intestina,tra follia e lucidità,ratio ed istinto, un continuo variare di stati d'animo che non consentono di "uscire" - almeno per un attimo - dallo stato in cui ci si trova.
> andare nel passato,sciogliere i nodi e poi "ritornare" .... si è molto difficile,però *penso che sia qualcosa che non possa essere "programmato" ma bensì debba venire spontaneamente, purchè ci si "prepari" giorno per giorno ad affrontare lo scioglimento dei nodi*.... fino a che,un giorno,tutto accadrà semplicemente,quasi inavvertitamente se pensiamo alle remore passate che ci impedivano di affrontare/sviscerare/risolvere i problemi che ci apparivano - addirittura - quasi insormontabili.
> Si, la vita è proprio magia, per quanto si possa pensare noi *possiamo viverla "intenzionalmente"* al massimo al 50% ,
> mentre il resto è unicamente - a mio avviso - imputabile in parte al destino ed in parte a chi ci circonda. Ma ciò non dimeno resta sempre e comunque un affascinante libro aperto del quale possiamo comunque - almeno - tracciare le linee guida del racconto.


...il corpo arriva prima...e non perchè vada più in fretta...la sensazione, paradossale, è che il corpo "regredisca" per certi versi...io penso che semplicemente vada ad attingere "sotto"...dove ci sono Saperi che, in me perlomeno, erano rimasti sepolti. Ed emergevano solo su determinate spinte, ma in modo inconsapevole se non negli effetti finali...Ecco..la lotta è fra quel che si crede di sapere e quel che si sa profondamente...la follia è il filo sottile che corre lì...negli echi di passati che non si neanche bene da dove vengano ma che sono assolutamente presenti...

Il tradimento...sai che io credo che l'unico tradimento, da cui poi seguono le conseguenze, i riflessi, sia innanzitutto interiore? Verso se stessi. Verso quelle parti che prima o poi smettono di bussare e sfondano invece la porta. Io sono una traditrice storica...adesso, a posteriori, mi rendo conto che tradivo per provare ad essermi fedele...ma non sapendo minimamente cosa significasse essermi fedele passavo per l'altro...sia con la fedeltà sia con il tradimento...l'altro, nella mia esperienza, è sempre venuto dopo. 

Ecco perchè dicevo del tradimento...il paradosso del tradimento è che si tradisce l'altro cercando di essere fedeli ad un sè che neanche si conosce bene, o si vede o si sente...ma che batte sempre più forte...
e, con quei presupposti di partenza, è essere fedeli all'altro che è un tradimento verso se stessi...
non so spiegare meglio, e non penso sia universale...per me però è stato così...

E no...non si può programmare...è sconvolgente la sequenza di casualità e coincidenze che si sono presentate spingendo sempre più nella corrente...e quando si comincia a guardare, per me è diventato praticamente impossibile distogliere lo sguardo..quando ci provavo mi sembrava di togliermi da me, di perdermi....e credo che anche questi siano Saperi antichi, scritti dentro chissà quando...

parlandone con G., che ad un certo punto ha iniziato a viaggiare con me, lui dice che sono i geni...che la nostra storia affonda le sue radici milioni di anni fa, e anche se i nostri anni sono pochi su questa Terra, in realtà dentro ognuno di noi la memoria c'è ed è a quei saperi che il corpo si riferisce...inizio a pensare che non abbia tutti i torti...anche se fra me e lui la questione fra genetica e condizionamenti è aperta!! 

Che buona parte dei veli, riguardano i condizionamenti e i dover essere...e i nodi sono esattamente lì in mezzo...

Sai che mi sto formando l'idea che quell' "intenzionalmente" riguardi fondamentalmente l'intenzionalità con cui ci si affida a se stessi e al proprio istinto nel lasciarsi trasportare dal fluire della Vita? 

Il racconto invece...credo sia forse l'unica via per cucire...i fili dei legami...


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...il corpo arriva prima...e non perchè vada più in fretta...la sensazione, paradossale, è che il corpo "regredisca" per certi versi...io penso che semplicemente vada ad attingere "sotto"...dove ci sono Saperi che, in me perlomeno, erano rimasti sepolti. Ed emergevano solo su determinate spinte, ma in modo inconsapevole se non negli effetti finali...Ecco..la lotta è fra quel che si crede di sapere e quel che si sa profondamente...la follia è il filo sottile che corre lì...negli echi di passati che non si neanche bene da dove vengano ma che sono assolutamente presenti...
> 
> Il tradimento...sai che io credo che l'unico tradimento, da cui poi seguono le conseguenze, i riflessi, sia innanzitutto interiore? Verso se stessi. Verso quelle parti che prima o poi smettono di bussare e sfondano invece la porta. Io sono una traditrice storica...adesso, a posteriori, mi rendo conto che tradivo per provare ad essermi fedele...ma non sapendo minimamente cosa significasse essermi fedele passavo per l'altro...sia con la fedeltà sia con il tradimento...l'altro, nella mia esperienza, è sempre venuto dopo.
> 
> ...


Mi piace, mi piace che nei tuoi racconti, ora, negli ultimi periodi ad un certo punto faccia il suo ingresso G.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ripensavo proprio in questi giorni ad un capodanno di un paio di decenni fa: figlio piccolo lasciato ai nonni, io e il marito con amici in discoteca. Prima della mezzanotte alcune ragazzine adolescenti che conoscevo si ubriacano da far schifo e io trascorro tantissimo tempo nei bagni del locale per aiutarle, manco me l'avesse prescritto il medico. Un'imbecille conclamata che lascia il figlio a casa per occuparsi di quattro sgallettate. Mi tirerei martellate sulla testa per quanto sono idiota a volte.
> 
> 
> Poi ne racconto una bella però.


Mi hai fatto venire in mente un capodanno di mia figlia che era anche appena stata mollata e una deficiente ha vomitato sul suo cappotto. Adesso quando ci pensa ride ancora :mexican::mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il mio capodanno da ricordare è un capodanno piuttosto turbolento  non mi ricordo nemmeno che anno cos'è di preciso ( e questo la dice lunga ) ma ero ancora una giovane fanGIulla :rotfl @_Buscopann_ non ero vegliarda  quando torni e leggi aricordate )
> 
> 
> dunque classico sì o capodanno con il gruppone di amici, tra cui il mio fidanzato all'epoca
> ...


 Fiamma!


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vorresti dirmi che non è cambiato radicalmente ?


Con me si vestiva bene. Adesso è tornato al cattivo gusto. Del resto sta con una leopardata dalla testa ai piedi...oddio leopardo...basta un cucciolo :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fiamma!


in un secondo capodanno abbiamo rischiato di incendiare  un bosco, sempre con i fuochi :facepalm:fortuna che ci siamo accorti subito ed abbiamo risolto con il tubo per annaffiare che era abbastanza lungo da arrivare vicino al confine tra terreno di proprietà e bosco


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ......dobbiamo crederci ?
> 
> 
> ...sto pensando ai miei capodanni indimenticabili....ammetto che non me ne viene in mente neanche uno .....probabilmente li ricoprivo di troppe aspettative.....belli, piacevoli ma indimenticabili no
> ...


A parte che non li hai dimenticati; mi paiono proprio indimenticabili


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Una era fa. Una festa di fine anno tra amici, organizzata, pianificata, con inviti, luci, musica, locaton. Io che invitavo quella certa lei, dopo settimane che le facevo il filo. Passare a prenderla sotto casa, andare insieme alla festa, chiaccherare, ballare, guardarci con desiderio tutta la serata e finire abbracciati a baciarci profondamente e lungamente.
> 
> Poi via, in auto in giro fino all'alba, insieme, a consumarsi di baci e carezze, per poi riportarla sotto casa e finire a correre a vedere il sole sorgere sul mare.
> Una sensazione di immensa gioia, di un sogno accarezzato e coronato e la percezione che il mondo in fondo non è poi così inutile stupido e cattivo, perchè la felicità puo esistere, anche solo magari per pochi attimi.


Poi dicono che gli uomini non sono romantici!


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> Eh dai almeno un po ti sei divertita e pensa quello che ti ha lasciato di bello ,  stupido lui averti tradito , pensa da che pulpito viene la predica


Prima che cominciasse a cornificarmi? Poco.


----------



## ipazia (29 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi piace, mi piace che nei tuoi racconti, ora, negli ultimi periodi ad un certo punto faccia il suo ingresso G.


Piace anche a me...presentificarlo 

e lui c'era...buona parte del percorso l'abbiamo fatto insieme...come una squadra dice lui...ma poi gli esce una espressione da provocatore, che mi fa venir voglia di corcarlo... :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Piace anche a me...presentificarlo
> 
> e lui c'era...buona parte del percorso l'abbiamo fatto insieme...come una squadra dice lui...ma poi gli esce una espressione da provocatore, che mi fa venir voglia di corcarlo... :carneval:


Ogni tanto lo scrivi che ti vien voglia di corcarlo :carneval: saranno carezze


----------



## ipazia (29 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ogni tanto lo scrivi che ti vien voglia di corcarlo :carneval: saranno carezze




abbracci e carezze...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> abbracci e carezze...


Io non parlo


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> abbracci e carezze...





Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non parlo


:rotfl:Qui c'è omertà affettiva !!!!


----------



## ipazia (29 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non parlo





Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:Qui c'è omertà affettiva !!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

...è che Brunetta mi ha osservata dal vivo mentre sproloquiavo di esprimenti e sperimentazioni...e affermavo, convintissima, che fra me e G. non solo non 'cera relazione alcuna (relazione in termini di storia) ma che neanche c'era lo spazio perchè ci fosse...era il periodo in cui entrambi ci definivamo, reciprocamente, scienziati in studio...:carneval:

che era pur vero..nella nostra percezione...ma la percezione non raccoglie tutta la realtà...e la bruni sorrideva sorniona!!


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...è che Brunetta mi ha osservata dal vivo mentre sproloquiavo di esprimenti e sperimentazioni...e affermavo, convintissima, che fra me e G. non solo non 'cera relazione alcuna (relazione in termini di storia) ma che neanche c'era lo spazio perchè ci fosse...era il periodo in cui entrambi ci definivamo, reciprocamente, scienziati in studio...:carneval:
> 
> che era pur vero..nella nostra percezione...ma la percezione non raccoglie tutta la realtà...e la bruni sorrideva sorniona!!


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...è che Brunetta mi ha osservata dal vivo mentre sproloquiavo di esprimenti e sperimentazioni...e affermavo, convintissima, che fra me e G. non solo non 'cera relazione alcuna (relazione in termini di storia) ma che neanche c'era lo spazio perchè ci fosse...era il periodo in cui entrambi ci definivamo, reciprocamente, scienziati in studio...:carneval:
> 
> che era pur vero..nella nostra percezione...ma la percezione non raccoglie tutta la realtà...e la bruni sorrideva sorniona!!


Voci di corridoio  dicono che la Bruni è saggia


----------



## ipazia (29 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


>


e che avevi ragione 

...io comunque faccio ancora una fatica immane a mettere insieme la parte dell'affetto con tutto il resto...che non ho ancora ben capito come far convivere in santa pace le diverse me che quell'uomo fa emergere contemporaneamente!! :facepalm:...la scienziata mi veniva più facile!


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Voci di corridoio  dicono che la Bruni è saggia


Meglio che rimbambita :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (29 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Voci di corridoio  dicono che la Bruni è saggia


...ci vede lungo...


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Meglio che rimbambita :carneval:


Quello di solito, lo si dice da sole " anvedi come me so rimbambita !!!!! " :rotfl:almeno per me è così


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...ci vede lungo...


 Eh si !!!


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...ci vede lungo...





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh si !!!


Presbite:maestra:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Presbite:maestra:


:rotfl::rotfl: Strulla !!!!


----------



## ipazia (29 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Presbite:maestra:


...te pensa che sono ipermetrope io...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...te pensa che sono ipermetrope io...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:mexican:


----------



## brenin (30 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...il corpo arriva prima...e non perchè vada più in fretta...la sensazione, paradossale, è che il corpo "regredisca" per certi versi...io penso che semplicemente vada ad attingere "sotto"...dove ci sono Saperi che, in me perlomeno, erano rimasti sepolti. Ed emergevano solo su determinate spinte, ma in modo inconsapevole se non negli effetti finali...Ecco..la lotta è fra quel che si crede di sapere e quel che si sa profondamente...la follia è il filo sottile che corre lì...negli echi di passati che non si neanche bene da dove vengano ma che sono assolutamente presenti...
> 
> Il tradimento...sai che io credo che l'unico tradimento, da cui poi seguono le conseguenze, i riflessi, sia innanzitutto interiore? Verso se stessi. Verso quelle parti che prima o poi smettono di bussare e sfondano invece la porta. Io sono una traditrice storica...adesso, a posteriori, mi rendo conto che tradivo per provare ad essermi fedele...ma non sapendo minimamente cosa significasse essermi fedele passavo per l'altro...sia con la fedeltà sia con il tradimento...l'altro, nella mia esperienza, è sempre venuto dopo.
> 
> ...


Parto quasi dalla fine.... penso che i geni sicuramente abbano contribuito ad apportare in ogni essere umano un patrimonio/memoria " storica " , legata all'evolversi della specie e, naturalmente, anche ai nostri genitori. 
I geni contengono le informazioni per costruire e mantenere cellule del nostro organismo e passare caratteristiche genetiche alla prole. Poiché il nostro cervello è composto di cellule, non dovrebbe essere percepito come sorprendente che i geni possano influenzare la nostra personalità e comportamento, così come, ad esempio, la propensione a sviluppare una certa malattia. Tuttavia, anche le esperienze vissute penso che giochino un ruolo fondamentale nel plasmare la nostra individualità. Un nuovo livello di regolazione dell'espressione genica chiamato epigenetica è emerso come un potente modulatore dell'espressione dei nostri geni. Questo livello di regolazione non influenza la sequenza del DNA ma, ciò nonostante, può essere trasmesso alle generazioni successive. Ciò che è interessante è che fattori ambientali, quali ad esempio la modalità del primo contatto con la madre, lo stress emotivo,  i cibi che mangiamo o le tossine alle quali siamo esposti attivano i meccanismi epigenetici producendo cambiamenti stabili nell'espressione genica. Dunque, attraverso modificazioni epigenetiche le esperienze che facciamo nella vita influenzano in modo permanete la nostra individualità e comportamento stabilendo tracce stabili che possono addirittura essere trasmesse ai nostri discendenti. E qui, inutile dirlo, si aprono praterie immense ( per lo più, penso io, ancora inesplorate ).... 
Sul primo grassetto ti sei spiegata benissimo, e concordo pienamente; penso anche che questo processo possa essere,tra l'altro, accumunato a tante persone....
Sull'ultimo grassetto... si, è proprio così ( o almeno, per me, dovrebbe essere sempre così ), diciamo che ci si affida ad un istinto lievemente "controllato"... ( passami la forzatura ) all'inizio per poi,gradualmente, trovare il giusto equilibrio tra ratio ed istinto e procedere di conseguenza ( con più tempo passa con più facilità il "meccanismo" subentra in automatico, come "sintomo" di avvenuta consapevolezza - sempre mutevolmente impermanente  - di noi stessi) . E cosa c'è  di più bello del lasciarsi trasportare dal fluire della Vita ?


----------



## ipazia (30 Dicembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Parto quasi dalla fine.... penso che i geni sicuramente abbano contribuito ad apportare in ogni essere umano un patrimonio/memoria " storica " , legata all'evolversi della specie e, naturalmente, anche ai nostri genitori.
> I geni contengono le informazioni per costruire e mantenere cellule del nostro organismo e passare caratteristiche genetiche alla prole. Poiché il nostro cervello è composto di cellule, non dovrebbe essere percepito come sorprendente che i geni possano influenzare la nostra personalità e comportamento, così come, ad esempio, la propensione a sviluppare una certa malattia. Tuttavia, anche le esperienze vissute penso che giochino un ruolo fondamentale nel plasmare la nostra individualità. Un nuovo livello di regolazione dell'espressione genica chiamato epigenetica è emerso come un potente modulatore dell'espressione dei nostri geni. Questo livello di regolazione non influenza la sequenza del DNA ma, ciò nonostante, può essere trasmesso alle generazioni successive. Ciò che è interessante è che fattori ambientali, quali ad esempio la modalità del primo contatto con la madre, lo stress emotivo,  i cibi che mangiamo o le tossine alle quali siamo esposti attivano i meccanismi epigenetici producendo cambiamenti stabili nell'espressione genica. Dunque, attraverso modificazioni epigenetiche le esperienze che facciamo nella vita influenzano in modo permanete la nostra individualità e comportamento stabilendo tracce stabili che possono addirittura essere trasmesse ai nostri discendenti. E qui, inutile dirlo, si aprono praterie immense ( *per lo più, penso io, ancora inesplorate* )....
> Sul primo grassetto ti sei spiegata benissimo, e concordo pienamente; penso anche che questo processo possa essere,tra l'altro, accumunato a tante persone....
> Sull'ultimo grassetto... si, è proprio così ( o almeno, per me, dovrebbe essere sempre così ), diciamo che ci si affida ad un istinto lievemente "controllato"... ( passami la forzatura ) all'inizio per poi,gradualmente, trovare il giusto equilibrio tra ratio ed istinto e procedere di conseguenza ( con più tempo passa con più facilità il "meccanismo" subentra in automatico, come "sintomo" di avvenuta consapevolezza - sempre mutevolmente impermanente  - di noi stessi) . *E cosa c'è  di più bello del lasciarsi trasportare dal fluire della Vita* ?


L'epigenetica mi incurisiosisce tantissimo...come tendenzialmente mi incuriosiscono quei pensieri che anzichè cercare uno schieramento, un vincitore, cercano l'armonia...

Purtroppo è una materia su cui vado lentissima...sono proprio ignorante dal punto di vista scientifico, e praticamente ogni frase che leggo, mi porta a dover andare ad approfondire rimandi che ricordo lontanamente ma non sono stabili nelle mie conoscenze...

....ma è una prospettiva "riappacificatoria", anche per il dibattito che da sempre mi affascina, ossia la contrapposizione fra sano e malato, in particolare per quel che riguarda la malattia mentale...nell'autismo questi studi sono di particolare evidenza...e stanno delineando, finalmente per come la vedo io, quel continuum fra sanità e follia che la Klein già ai tempi aveva sottolineato e Basaglia poi ripreso...Ma penso che, come dici tu, siano ancora praterie inesplorate, e il vecchio sistema meccanicista e positivista pesi ancora molto nelle strutture mentali che si avvicinano a queste questioni...

E in questo filo si muove la sessualità....che anche dalla scienza è stata scansionata, sezionata, spezzettata e catalogata...come se si potesse farlo, spezzando il continuum che si inizia finalmente ad intravedere...

E dalla sessualità discendono le relazioni...e i modi del relazionarsi...

Che è un po' usare il generale per entrare nel particolare e viceversa....considerandoli non in dicotomia ma in dinamica e attiva, fra l'altro. Che anche nell'inconsapevolezza dei meccanismi interiori, l'attivazione permane e a volte pure permea...

E credo sia da queste parti che entra il corpo, che già sa perchè non ha bisogno di spiegarsi le cose, i perchè, ma semplicemente fa quello per cui è stato fatto...fluire in armonia con il Cosmo...che è una cosa semplice in realtà, naturale e spontanea...e ultimamente mi fa ridere, ma pure incazzare, rendermi conto quanto siamo abili, noi umani, a render difficili le cose facili...prendendo vie a rovescio e aggrovigliando e costruendo nodi che poi ci ritroviamo a dover districare senza neanche ben renderci conto che se non discendono da noi stessi, sono comunque una eredità che non può essere elusa...

Quanto al secondo grassetto...un cinque anni fa ti avrei risposto...controllare. Probabilmente con la faccia di quella che sta cercando la rissa 

Ma erano rigurgiti di onnipotenza legati al rifiuto delle mie fragilità..legati al rifiuto dei bisogni e dei desideri, degli immaginari e dalle fantasie da cui hanno origine...timore di me. 

Adesso lo so che non c'è niente di più meraviglioso...e quando lo sento intera mi commuovo per la gratitudine....quando non sono intera mi incazzo ancora come una biscia invece 
anche se ho capito che quando mi incazzo la via più breve è andare a cercare il dolore...il Mio. 
E quello di chi è venuto prima di me...che mi sono resa conto che vengo da lontano...molto più lontano di quel che avevo immaginato. 

Per ora, quando mi sembra di perdere il filo, mi siedo e aspetto...mi aspetto. E mi concedo a me...

Adesso nel bosco vado a far questo...ricomposizione...

Tempo fa andavo a sfuggirmi...ma litigare con la propria ombra è veramente uno spreco di energia incredibile...e infatti ero sempre stanca morta...probabilmente anche per quello avevo sempre freddo...adesso non ho più freddo...ma ci sono giorni in cui sono mortalmente stanca...e mi sento immensamente imbecille...è lunga togliersi gli habitus e stare per davvero nudi con se stessi


----------



## brenin (30 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> L'epigenetica mi incurisiosisce tantissimo...come tendenzialmente mi incuriosiscono quei pensieri che anzichè cercare uno schieramento, un vincitore, cercano l'armonia...
> 
> Purtroppo è una materia su cui vado lentissima...sono proprio ignorante dal punto di vista scientifico, e praticamente ogni frase che leggo, mi porta a dover andare ad approfondire rimandi che ricordo lontanamente ma non sono stabili nelle mie conoscenze...
> 
> ...


Molto bello quello che hai scritto, soprattutto i grassetti rappresentano un percorso evolutivo difficile,irto di ostacoli talvolta imprevisti ( che talvolta mettiamo noi stessi,come se volessimo una controprova che quello che si sta facendo è il percorso giusto ) , ma estremamente appagante e fortificante. Sono molto contento per quello che stai facendo, per come lo fai ( deduco da quello che scrivi,ovviamente ) e per le sensazioni che ne ricavi ( difficili da spiegare se non "vissute" in prima persona ma comunque comprensibilissime ).


----------



## ipazia (2 Gennaio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Molto bello quello che hai scritto, soprattutto i grassetti rappresentano un percorso evolutivo difficile,irto di ostacoli talvolta imprevisti ( *che talvolta mettiamo noi stessi,come se volessimo una controprova che quello che si sta facendo è il percorso giusto* ) , ma estremamente appagante e fortificante. Sono molto contento per quello che stai facendo, per come lo fai ( deduco da quello che scrivi,ovviamente ) e per le sensazioni che ne ricavi ( difficili da spiegare se non "vissute" in prima persona ma comunque comprensibilissime ).


Il grassetto...

In queste feste ragionavo sull'istinto...e su quanto poco a volte io sia poco "naif"...e come sia una delle cose da imparare per me...penso ci voglia tanto tempo...tutto quello che serve...

quanto al resto...sono contenta anche io...

al netto della durezza, ho ben fisso in mente che non esistono cose difficili, ma solo cose nuove e serve accompagnarsi con la propria paura dello sconosciuto, non aver paura di aver paura...

ma, ed è questo il Nuovo e l(A)o sconosciut(A)o per me, mi sto accorgendo che sto vivendo solo ed unicamente per Me. 
Non motivi esterni, ma motivi e intenzioni interni che nutrono il Desiderio di Vita. Ed è appagante...molto.


----------



## brenin (2 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il grassetto...
> 
> In queste feste ragionavo sull'istinto...e su quanto poco a volte io sia poco "naif"...e come sia una delle cose da imparare per me...*penso ci voglia tanto tempo...tutto quello che serve...
> *
> ...


E' vero, hai perfettamente ragione, ci vuole tempo ( tanto o moltissimo può dipendere dal gradi di "impermeabilizzazione" che sappiamo giorno per giorno crearci, proprio per rimanere concentrati sul percorso evolutivo che ci siamo prefissi a grandi linee,  senza condizionamento "esterno" alcuno ). In merito alle cose difficili....
riferendomi alle mie esperienze passate, la cosa più difficile era di riuscire ad "amalgamare" le cose nuove con il vissuto, partendo dal presupposto che - per l'appunto - non si tratta(va) di cose insormontabili ma solo ed esclusivamente nuove e che pertanto necessitavano di un'attenzione particolare ( senza alcun "accompagnamento o vicinanza" esterni ,per quanto mi riguardò ai tempi, proprio per evitare duplici sovrapposizioni   e nel contempo rimanere concentrato su me stesso ) . Ultimo grassetto.... è il fulcro/cardine di tutto il discorso.... motivi ed intenzioni *interni *, che nutrono il nostro desiderio di vita e che ci permette - " a cascata " - di essere "diversi" , rispetto a prima , con chi ci è più vicino. Ci vuole solo tempo, e poi tutto arriverà inaspettatamente, il più delle volte quando meno ce lo aspettiamo, e proprio in quel momento capiremo di essere diventati davvero un'altra persona rispetto al passato.


----------



## ipazia (2 Gennaio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> E' vero, hai perfettamente ragione, ci vuole tempo ( tanto o moltissimo può dipendere dal gradi di "impermeabilizzazione" che sappiamo giorno per giorno crearci, proprio per rimanere concentrati sul percorso evolutivo che ci siamo prefissi a grandi linee,  senza condizionamento "esterno" alcuno ). In merito alle cose difficili....
> riferendomi alle mie esperienze passate, la cosa più difficile era di *riuscire ad "amalgamare" le cose nuove con il vissuto*, partendo dal presupposto che - per l'appunto - non si tratta(va) di cose insormontabili ma solo ed esclusivamente nuove e che pertanto necessitavano di un'attenzione particolare ( senza alcun "accompagnamento o vicinanza" esterni ,per quanto mi riguardò ai tempi, proprio per evitare duplici sovrapposizioni   e nel contempo rimanere concentrato su me stesso ) . Ultimo grassetto.... è il fulcro/cardine di tutto il discorso.... motivi ed intenzioni *interni *, che nutrono il nostro desiderio di vita e che ci permette - " a cascata " - di essere "diversi" , rispetto a prima , con chi ci è più vicino. Ci vuole solo tempo, e poi tutto arriverà inaspettatamente, il più delle volte quando meno ce lo aspettiamo, e proprio in quel momento capiremo di essere diventati davvero un'altra persona rispetto al passato.


Il grassetto...hai ragione! 

A volte ho la sensazione di andare a rovescio sul rovescio..per scoprire che il rovescio era semplicemente il mio dritto...che messa così non si capisce probabilmente niente, ma meglio non la so ancora dire. 

Mi sto rendendo conto che, a volte, le doppie negazioni, sono semplicemente doppie negazioni e non una affermazione  G. in questi giorni mi ha mosso una critica, ossia il fatto che ho tutta una serie di competenze che spesso metto prima dell'istinto...o che, ancora più spesso, uso per elaborare e collocare l'istinto...e per certi versi ha ragione. 

E riguarda il rimescolare quella che sono...che sono piuttosto convinta che le mie scelte professionali, siano molto di più di semplice scelte professionali, e vengano da molto lontano...da un ramo della mia famiglia che mi sono resa conto di non aver mai guardato con i miei occhi, con il mio sguardo. E sto iniziando adesso a vedere...e, e anche questo è stato pacificatorio, trovare una Patria per me. 

La Mia Patria. Per me, che mi sono sentita fin da bambina, una senza patria e una senza dio...è una ricomposizione profondissima. Accettare le mie eredità. E le mie radici. E scoprire che sono Mie...è complesso, ma ricollocare la Madre e di conseguenza mia madre, è la faccenda che mi sta occupando un sacco di tempo. Ma che è centrale...che sono nata, per fare un po' di epica , su una soglia, un crocicchio di diverse generazioni di donne a confronto...e me sto rendendo conto ora...ed era così facile...ma non riuscivo a Vedere. 

Quindi sì. Il non perdere Me stessa. Le mie origini. E il sentire finalmente che non è una scelta di tradimento. 
E' una scelta, o meglio, una posizione di fedeltà...a me, e al prima di me...

non so se mi sono fatta capire...ma se hai percorso questa strada prima di me, e da come percepisco l'hai fatto, credo tu possa intendere dove sto andando a parare...

E ti ringrazio brenin...questo è un percorso che ho iniziato isolata. Poi ho scoperto di essere sola (e che bello che è stato!!). Poi è comparso G....in una marea di coincidenze e casualità che tutto hanno tranne che del casuale e che mi hanno fatto fare un bagno di umiltà rispetto alla Vita e alla gerarchia...e insieme a G. persone che sono comparse così...davvero come evocate. 
Ma per me, che vengo comunque dall'isolamento e da una percezione di "malattia", da cui comunque sentivo di non potermi sottrarre...beh..è dolce. 

Un po' come un caro amico lontano a cui avevo detto, un giorno, piuttosto rabbiosetta, "e vabbè, sono matta. Non ci posso fare niente. Questa sono io." E lui si era messo a ridere e mi aveva risposto "benvenuta.". 

Ecco...è pacificatorio. 

Sarei andata anche sola. Non penso di aver mai avuto molta scelta, in realtà. 
Ma avere compagnia...è un Dono


----------



## brenin (2 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il grassetto...hai ragione!
> 
> A volte *ho la sensazione di andare a rovescio sul rovescio..per scoprire che il rovescio era semplicemente il mio dritto*...che messa così non si capisce probabilmente niente, ma meglio non la so ancora dire.
> 
> ...


Sul primo grassetto.... ti sei spiegata molto bene, e questa cosa,tra l'altro, può ripetersi molte volte, sono episodi talvolta ricorrenti in frangenti diversissimi tra loro, ma che stanno ad indicare che la "nebbia " inizia a diradarsi...
sulle competenze che vengono prima dell'istinto o che vengono usate per elaborarlo e collocarlo....il fatto che vengano prima dell'istinto è naturale, e ciò può essere legato a tante cose, ad esempio una situazione contingente,all'interlocutore del momento od ai propri stati d'animo, alla paura che il nostro istinto possa - ad esempio - causare "ferite" a chi ci circonda ( od anche a noi stessi ), insomma a tanti fattori sempre mutevoli. Sull'elaborare e collocare l'istinto.... penso sia una fase di "passaggio" , assolutamente naturale non potendo pretendere di cambiare da un giorno all'altro, paradossalmente ( passami l'esempio molto banale ) è come se avessimo un computer che contemporaneamente può utilizzare due sistemi operativi diversi ( istinto e ratio ), per cui si tratterà solo di "impratichirsi" con il tempo di questa tecnica " di scambio " da utilizzare - anche promiscuamente nel medesimo istante  - a secondo di come si svolge la situazione contingente.
Sugli ultimi due grassetti.... ti capisco, non è facile perchè ci deve essere,secondo me, anche una introspezione accurata e graduale, un po' come mettersi ( senza barare ) "in gioco" con noi stessi e con tutto quello che il nostro vissuto ha lasciato in noi, e riuscire - nonostante tutto - ad accettarlo traendonone spunti per eventuali futuri interventi "mirati" tendenti forse anche a valutare diversamente non solo il passato ma anche, inevitabilmente,il presente ed il futuro.
Ti fai capire molto bene... vero, in questi momenti particolari avere "compagnia" di un certo tipo è veramente un dono !


----------

